# Goat Conformation advice



## Ozzy Goat Girl (Jan 28, 2017)

Hi everyone, just asking your advice on my British alpine buck's confirmation. 
In the picture he is about one year old maybe a bit younger. 

He is a rescue and had a very hard start to life. When I rescued him he was only 3 months old, being bottle fed and extremely under weight and full of worms. I continued to bottle feed him, wormed him and slowly got him up to full health. He is now turning three this year. 
Thank you


----------



## NH homesteader (Jan 28, 2017)

@babsbag knows alpines!


----------



## Ozzy Goat Girl (Jan 28, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 28, 2017)

Do you have a more recent picture? At that age it can be a little hard to evaluate because of the growth stage. Goats, especially bucks, can go through goofy "teenage" growth stages.

Photos from behind of the goat and the front of the goat would help too.

He looks a bit high in the butt, that is causing his rump to look steep and his chine weak.  His toes are open but I've been told it's nearly impossible to have tight toes and an alpine! Of course, some of this could just be the picture. It's hard to really evaluate a goat by a picture.

His brisket looks like it has decent extension for his age. 

His condition and coat look good


----------



## Ozzy Goat Girl (Jan 28, 2017)

Thank you so much. 

He was a rescue and is not registered as far as I know. I've had goats as pets for a few years but would like to maybe show. I don't know much about showing goats as I only have experience in showing horses. 

If he can be registered, do I need to know who his parents are? Or how does the goat registration work?
Will get new pics later today


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jan 29, 2017)

Because you are in Australia, I would look for a good mentor over your way 
I don't have the slightest idea how the registries or shows "work" where you are. 
Here in the US, he couldn't be registered with our normal registries like ADGA or AGS. 

Let us know what you find though! Oh, and


----------



## Ozzy Goat Girl (Jan 29, 2017)

Thank you so muck


----------



## Ozzy Goat Girl (Jan 29, 2017)

Much*


----------



## Latestarter (Jan 29, 2017)

Just so you know, there is an "edit" function button at the bottom of the post screen... you can re-open your post and add/correct as you need.


----------



## Ozzy Goat Girl (Jan 29, 2017)

Oh yep found it. Thank you


----------

